# Groomed today...



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Scooter and Murphy were groomed today. Scooter's face was a bit matted so she had to cut his hair shorter than I wanted but he still looks cute. DH said he looks like a refugee because he's so skinny! Murphy looks huge next to him because he's so furry! The way his hair was dried reminded me of when Jerry and Kramer had those low flow shower heads and their hair was all droopy!

DH took the photos so I'm going to try to post a link to the photos, hope this works!

http://prints.baah.net/photos/548842434_6CUHY-M.jpg

http://prints.baah.net/photos/548845848_yCYiB-M.jpg


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I have been waiting all day for these photos !! They look great !!! Scooter has the whitest feet ever....I am in love with how his two front legs and how they are so perfectly white tipped, his white chest and the little white splotch on top of his head. awwww...he's a little guy but not skinny. Murphy is too cute for words. Don't you just love it when they come home from the groomers? They are so soft and smell so good !!!

Evye looks so much larger than Bentley but when she is wet, you can see how skinny she really is. They both weigh the same....9 lbs now. Bentley is gaining up on her quickly.

You have adorable little boys. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Murphy looks so nerdy with that part!!!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Scooter's Family said:


> Murphy looks so nerdy with that part!!!


Nah...he just looks "mature." My groomer put a black bow in Bentley's top knot. Now that was nerdy.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

They are both cute! Scooter has such a cute facial expression!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

So cute! Scooter always looks like he is very proud of his new do!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Very nice! Murphy is growing up way way too fast though!


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh my Ann your boys are too cute for words. Your Murphy and my Murphy could be twins!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

They look fantastic!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

They are both adorable!


----------



## Patti McNeil (Apr 20, 2009)

Oh my gosh, I LOVE them! They are adorable!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Scooter's Family said:


> Scooter and Murphy were groomed today. Scooter's face was a bit matted so she had to cut his hair shorter than I wanted but he still looks cute. DH said he looks like a refugee because he's so skinny! Murphy looks huge next to him because he's so furry! The way his hair was dried reminded me of when Jerry and Kramer had those low flow shower heads and their hair was all droopy!
> 
> DH took the photos so I'm going to try to post a link to the photos, hope this works!
> 
> ...


Scooter looks cute! Love the markings on him! What type of cut did Murphy get? Murphy is a pretty boy!


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Oh Ann they are sweet! Scooter looks great, he has beautiful markings and Murphy looks light and fluffy!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Ann, they look so cute! You have a very good groomer and that is hard to find! Scooter looks like he so enjoys posing for a picture! Murphy is growing up much too fast - pretty soon you'll have to start looking at Petfinder again.....lol


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

OMG Kathie, Gavin would kill me! Last night he was taking the divider out of Murphy's crate and I said, "We have to keep that for the next puppy!" I got the look. I doubt that's going to happen! :laugh:

Murphy didn't really get a cut, she just trimmed around his eyes a bit and trimmed his feet. I told her I'd like to keep him long if possible but next week I know they'll have to do some trimming for his neuter.

Scooter is great posing for photos but Murphy runs when he sees a camera. One of us would hold him in place, DH would count down, and we'd pull our hand out of the shot! Murph was not happy!

Thanks for the compliments, I love my little guys. (Even when they aren't all gussied up!)


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Ann, they both look adorable! I love their cuts! I love Scooters little white markings and Murphy looks like a little teddy bear.
Gina


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Ann, the trimming for the neuter want matter with is coat. I would ask them if they could do the IV without shaving his leg though. Takes a while for that one leg to grow back out. They can do it without shaving, it's just not as easy for 'them'.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Thanks Dale, I will ask!


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

How cute! I love Scooter's little white mustache.


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Oh my gosh, Murphy has grown up so much! You got him about the same time we got Copper (Stuart Little)...Copper is already 20 lbs. He has grown too!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Wow! Murphy is only around 5 pounds I think, forgot to weigh him yesterday. How old is Copper? Murphy is 5 months.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

we need more picts of cooper Renee! Murphy does look bigger than 5 lbs but then scooter is on the small side isn't he?


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Scooter is only 9 pounds and when he gets a haircut he looks so skinny! Makes me want to put a sweater on him!

We think Murphy will wind up being bigger than Scoot.

Renee, start a new thread with some photos of Cooper! I love looking at everyone's pictures.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Awww...they are both so cute. I love Scooter's curls.


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Well, if their estimated birthdate for Copper of October 5 is correct, then he's about 8 months old. But keep in mind we think he's Tibetan Terrier, not a Havanese. So he could potentially get even bigger. (Ugh) I will take some new pics this weekend and get them posted in a new thread. His hair is getting lighter as time goes by. He used to have black tones...but he's becoming more blonde. This is the most recent pic I have...taken about a month ago.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Renee, Cooper is gorgeous. His coloring is beautiful.


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks Sharlene! He sure is a good boy with a heart of gold. And his name is COPPER, like from Fox & the Hound. (not Cooper) Confusing, I know. Or if you ask Missy, it's "Jagger" after Mick Jagger cause of his human looking lips. 








Sorry Ann for stealing your thread...I promise I'll start my own this weekend!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Ann, boys are looking adorable. Scooter looks so proud of his do.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Renee-Copper is beautiful, lovely coloring. I didn't notice his lips until that last photo! LOL


----------

